# New Here, Meet Hidalgo (Warning: Lots of pics)



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

Please critique my guy, and my riding as well  

Name: Hidalgo's Zippitt
Breed: Icelandic X
Age: 13
Sex: gelding
Discipline: Hunter/Jumper, In Training for driving

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFG_8qZMvho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3xTKVzTDiY

Conformation:

















































Jumping:

















On the flat:









































































Other:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm no good at critiques but he is a lovely boy  I love Icelandic horses. They always look so sturdy and sweet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I fell in love...
Alright on with my critique:
His neck is a bit thick, but it has a great attachment point to the wither. His wither attaches right in the middle of his back, which is great for balance. His back is nice and short for power. His croup is steep, and his tail-set is low, but nothing I would worry about. He has a great shoulder! I bet he can _move_! His neck ties in a little low on his chest, so there isn't much definition between the two, but it's nothing I would be worried about. Nice straight front legs from what I can tell, although a little bit turned out on the near (left) hind.
All in all, I can't find much wrong with him!!
You two look great together, I'm looking forward to seeing you around the HorseForum!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i don´t know the first thing on confirmation so im not gonna critique 
but.. since i am a great icelandic horse fan, may i ask if he tölts(gaits) ?also how tall is he ? he seems a little shorter than my mare, and she is short for an icelander, but it could just be my eyes fooling me :wink: Im just a little curious about icelandic crosses 
ps. he is a handsome boy :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cute little pony! I'm not great at critique ponies so I wont!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he's so beautiful...stunning boy!  
He does have a thick neck. Looks muscular & pretty well-built. I don't have much more to say but *drools* he is a cutie.


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> i don´t know the first thing on confirmation so im not gonna critique
> but.. since i am a great icelandic horse fan, may i ask if he tölts(gaits) ?also how tall is he ? he seems a little shorter than my mare, and she is short for an icelander, but it could just be my eyes fooling me :wink: Im just a little curious about icelandic crosses
> ps. he is a handsome boy :wink:


He is a bit iffy about tolting since he has never been trained to do it. Sometimes when I get him out og trails I can get a tolt out of him. He's 13.1hh.


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

that's cool. He seems like a nice horse! Now, for you- when you jump you have something i/we call chicken wings! When you jump(im sure you know this!) hands/arm are supposed to be flat on the neck like this-









This is a family friend! She shows around the U.S...

Anyways, i have also noticed that you seem to lean forward at the canter. But otherwise, You and Him look awesome!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

What a KIND EYE your pony has!

The only little thing that I noticed is his rump looks to be a good bit higher than his withers (could also be the angle/footing)

His neck is a little thick, but it looks like it gives him personality!


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, you were not kidding about a lot of pictures! But well worth the wait to download them. What a fantastic guy! I'm not good at critique for your riding but he's a good looking Islandic.


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

squirejoe said:


> Wow, you were not kidding about a lot of pictures! But well worth the wait to download them. What a fantastic guy! I'm not good at critique for your riding but he's a good looking Islandic.


I'm never kidding about pictures, I love showing off my herd lol. Thanks


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he! He's very cute! (although that's not really a critique :wink: )


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You and your horse seem to be haveing the same amount of fun!!!!!!! I love it when the rider and horse "match" You both seem to be attentive and "on task" !  Lovely pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> You and your horse seem to be haveing the same amount of fun!!!!!!! I love it when the rider and horse "match" You both seem to be attentive and "on task" !  Lovely pictures!


I have to agree.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

tiny little fellow! i love him!


----------

